# First cobia on Navarre pier today saw it landed 36 lbs



## Timnavarre (Mar 1, 2016)

First one landed today not by me


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Dalton Morrison caught it. Also caught the first one last year.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lots of people lookin for em but none at Pensacola pier killin the Spanish though


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wasn't there a post last week on the same pier with the first cobia


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> Wasn't there a post last week on the same pier with the first cobia


Panama City Beach City Pier.


----------

